# I want some DCC sound addon



## Thamaroj (Oct 25, 2010)

First I'm not English speaker, sorry about English
I bought an E-Z command with a DCC locomotive but there is not any function to operate any sound. How can I add any sound function to my locomotive? or do I have to change the decoder?

Thanks for your help

Amp


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi, do you have a sound decoder and speaker in your loco? if not you need to add these. regards bob


----------

